# [Plymouth] impossible de changer de vt

## GentooUser@Clubic

Salut et joyeuses fêtes, 

Depuis quelque-temps, chvt, openvt -s, crtl-alt-fx... ne fonctionnent pas après le lancement initial de X (si je ferme la session et que le la re-ouvre ça fonctionne)

Mon setup :

- Gentoo ~amd64

- Vanilla-sources 3.11, 3.12, 3.12.6...

- Systemd

- Plymouth

- nvidia-drivers et nouveau (même problème avec les deux)

- GDM sur le vt 1 (mais même problème sur le 7)

- Gnome 3.8 (même chose avec twm)

le strace de chvt se termine comme-ça :

```
open("/dev/tty0", O_RDWR)               = 3

ioctl(3, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or SNDRV_TIMER_IOCTL_NEXT_DEVICE or TCGETS, {B38400 opost isig icanon echo ...}) = 0

ioctl(3, KDGKBTYPE, 0x7fff0a26bd5f)     = 0

ioctl(3, VT_ACTIVATE, 0xc)              = 0

ioctl(3, VT_WAITACTIVE

```

Obligé de CTRL+C pour tuer la commande.

- J'ai essayé de désactiver l'autologin ça n'a rien changé, j'ai pas encore pu identifier la source exacte du problème (d'où le titre  :Very Happy:  ).

- Si je désactive GDM au boot et que je le lance manuellement (systemctl start gdm) ça fonctionne.

Quelqu'un a le même bug ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Bon toujours pas résolu, mais maintenant je sait que ça vient de plymouth (ou de la façon dont je le lance)

Dans mon initrd j'ai :

```
/sbin/plymouthd --pid-file /run/plymouth/pid

/bin/plymouth --show-splash
```

Après je laisse systemd gérer le bouzin

----------

